# First egg today



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Got my first egg today.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I am looking forward to have this same post. Happy for you.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well done, im still waiting for mine. cant wait


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Alright Alright Alright !!!!


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty stoked to look in there and see the golf balls pushed out of the way have an egg sitting there.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats.....have you eaten it yet?


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Haven't eaten it yet. Just got it this afternoon. Maybe tomorrow morning.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Woohoo! Congratulations FlaCummins! First eggs are so eggciting!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Horray for you! So very very exciting! Score!


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Congrats. How old is the hen.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

They're around 7 months.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah!!! May your chickens bring lots of more eggs!! P.S. sitting with my daughter, she told me to write more omelettes....


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Love fresh egg omelettes !!


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

FlaCummins said:


> They're around 7 months.


Ok thanks. Enjoy.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok so first egg was on Saturday and now Sunday and Monday have passed and no eggs. Is this normal? Will they be sporadic when they first start laying?


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

jhabaa1 said:


> I am looking forward to have this same post. Happy for you.


As am I!!!


----------

